

Utter Disregard for Git Commit History - hodgesmr
http://zachholman.com/posts/git-commit-history/

======
QuercusMax
Sounds like the author wants something like Mercurial's
[https://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/ChangesetEvolution](https://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/ChangesetEvolution).
It will allow you to rebase and do all kinds of heinous things to your
history, but still maintain the original commits that things came from.

------
prodigal_erik
Commits are forever. What happens to your history of pull requests if github
shuts down or turns evil?

~~~
lewisl9029
Are there any GitHub clones that record PRs, issues, wikis, etc as commits on
separate branches?

GitHub has proven that discussions around code are every bit as important as
the code itself, so why not give it first class treatment by storing it in the
same medium?

